# US Marine Corps



## Akumakuragari

Hello !

I would like to translate in japanese the following english words : 
"United States Marines Corps"
My try is 米軍 but it seems to be too large as I understand it means US Army ?! 

Thanks for your precious help as usual 
Regards.
AK


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Yes, U.S.army 

or アメリカ軍、　　

米海軍　U.S.navy


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Akumakuragari

Hello Hiro and thanks for you answer.
Can we consider that the 'US Marines' are part of the US Navy ? Because I'm trying to find the exact translation for "Marines Corps".


----------



## Akumakuragari

I've checked US Army force is made up with 5 branches :
US Army 
US Navy
US Air Force
US Marine Corps
US Coast Guard
Then I understand that US Navy is different from the US Marine. I wonder if there is such a distinction in Japanese.


----------



## Akumakuragari

I think I get it : アメリカ海兵隊 !


----------



## Schokolade

Hooray, lucky you!


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

More exactly,

The US army is 米陸軍　（べいりくぐん） the US land forces.

米軍 includes the 3 branches of the US military forces,
米陸、海、　空軍

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Schokolade

@Hiro Sasaki 
I think OP's talking about United States Marine Corps http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/アメリカ海兵隊

The United States Armed Forces(=米軍/アメリカ軍) consist of the Army, Navy, Air Force, Marine Corps, and Coast Guard. (3軍ではなく、この5軍から成ります)
合衆国(orアメリカ/米)陸軍=US Army
合衆国(〃)海軍=US Navy
合衆国(〃)空軍=US Air Force
合衆国(〃)海兵隊=US Marine Corps
合衆国(〃)沿岸警備隊=US Coast Guard


----------



## Akumakuragari

Thanks Schokolade, as you have understood I'm kind of totally noob in japanese but could you explain me the difference between : 
*合衆国* 海兵隊 vs *アメリカ* 海兵隊.
The first one is a US in kanji or romanji ?...sorry for my lack of knowledge


----------



## Schokolade

米海兵隊(762,000 results on google search) = アメリカ海兵隊(553,000 results) = 米軍海兵隊(287,000 results) = 米国海兵隊(278,000 results) = アメリカ軍海兵隊(90,300 results) = 合衆国海兵隊(60,800 results)

So.. I just found that アメリカ海兵隊 is way more common than 合衆国海兵隊.
 
米 is written in kanji, read as "bei" (or "Amerika"), and means "America".
アメリカ is written in katakana, read as "Amerika", and means "America".
米軍 is written in kanji, read as "Bei gun". 米=America, 軍=Armed/Military Forces.
米国 is written in kanji, read as "Bei koku", means "America / the US". (Literally, 米=America, 国=country/nation)
アメリカ軍 =アメリカ↑ + 軍↑.　
合衆国 is written in kanji, read as "Gasshuukoku", and means "the United States".
 (海兵隊 is written in kanji and read as "Kaiheitai", by the way.)


----------



## Akumakuragari

It is now quite clear for me !
Many thanks for your pedagogy !


----------

